# advice on buying new laptop



## karly (20 Feb 2010)

Hi ALL,
I need to buy a laptop for the house.Kids are 9 and 7 and will soon be using it for school work and internet and games etc.I am just looking for suggestions on the most suitable laptop for the purpose and the best place to go pricewise.I am not 100% sure of spec. neeeded for now or the near future.Also,is there things I need to be sure not to go without on the laptop.
Appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## Copper Beach (20 Feb 2010)

If for the house and kids perhaps you should be considering a desktop if you have the space. Probably cheaper, more durable, and situate in a place where it can be monitored. Easier screen for 2 kids to watch simultaneously.  Put the price saving towards better broadband internet.


----------



## vandriver (20 Feb 2010)

Windows 7,big hard disk (500 gb),plenty of ram 3gb or more.Check it has wireless .Bluetooth is nice as is HDMI socket .


----------



## JoeB (20 Feb 2010)

yeah,  I'd have thought a laptop is too easily broken for children.. spills etc will wreck them.

At least with a desktop spills will only wreck a cheap keyboard.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 Feb 2010)

We are buying a new laptop soon , and were advised not to buy a Celeron processor and to ensure the laptop is dual core or core 2 duo


----------



## Newbie! (20 Feb 2010)

As pevious users have mentioned a laptop really isnt a great idea with kids. Spill water on it and you have an expensive job on your hands. In terms of laptops of pc's I really dont think you can pass Dell. Get them when they are doing an offer of double RAM or increased hard disk and you can get them at a great price. I also find Dell more reliable than some equivalently priced brands.


----------



## Frank (20 Feb 2010)

With kids try and go fairly cheap so the odd mishap won't hurt too much.

Buetooth is very handy as a standard.

Don't get too big a screen / laptop as they tend to get heavy almost defeating the purpose.


----------



## Towger (20 Feb 2010)

karly said:


> Kids are 9 and 7


 
Buy a desktop.... One spill etc on a laptop and you can chuck it in the bin. Dell are cheap, buy a model on special which meets your requirments, don't going adding/configuring extas as this is were they make their proffit.


----------



## pudds (20 Feb 2010)

I would buy a top brand name, Toshiba/HP/Sony etc ....Dell used to have a great reputation a few years ago but I've heard some very bad stories about them and their after sales service.

with kids deffo a desktop.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Feb 2010)

Shouldn't have liquids near any form of electrical equipment, be it laptop or desktop.


----------



## Newbie! (21 Feb 2010)

pudds said:


> I would buy a top brand name, Toshiba/HP/Sony etc ....Dell used to have a great reputation a few years ago but I've heard some very bad stories about them and their after sales service.
> 
> with kids deffo a desktop.



I dont agree with you here. No matter what brand you buy, you'll have to pay a pretty penny for after sales service. Frankly, I never buy it. If you have any IT know-how you'll manage the small problems. I've been using Dell for 12years at home and in work and I couldnt possibly fault them. I like the Sony and MAC books but they are completely overpriced.


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Feb 2010)

karly said:


> Kids are 9 and 7 and will soon be using it for school work and internet and games etc.


You could pick up a perfectly adequate secondhand desktop for under €200. A laptop will get broken far too easily.

Have a look on adverts.ie. You could get something like [broken link removed] or this for maybe €120/€140 tops, and the kids won't know the difference. Replace it with something better when they're older.


----------



## karly (22 Feb 2010)

Many thanks for replies.Space a bit of an issue so thats why I was going for laptop but may rethink after replies.Maybe a secondhand laptop would be an option.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2010)

Our kids use our laptops no problems. Handy that you can move them to other rooms and put them away if needs be.  

Be aware though many games won't work unless you've a decent graphics card in the laptop or desktop.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2010)

If space is an issue, and you already have a flat screen TV, how about one of ? (or, better still, one of ?)


----------

